# Anfrage: TS-Server ?



## Juebar (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich hätte da mal ne Idee wegen der besseren Kommunikation:

Was haltet ihr davon fürs DB-Team einen TS-Server einzurichten ?
Dann könnten wir uns schneller / direkter abstimmen.

Nur so ne Idee....

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Illecima (11. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht sollte ich Dich mal über die Gesamtsituation aufklären...

Buffed.de plante ohnehin eine Datenbank für LOTRO aufzubauen doch wir, die Gilde DorenaK (dorenak.de), waren schneller und hatten schon eine eigene deutsche Datenbank aufgebaut/angefangen. Buffed.de wurde darauf aufmerksam (gemacht) und hat uns eine Kooperation angeboten.

Trotz vieler Einladungen unsererseits an das Buffed.de-Team in unseren TS konnte das Team nicht wirklich dieser Einladung folgen, denn die haben schlichtweg nicht die Zeit und die firewall-technischen Voraussetzungen dazu.

D.h. es gibt quasi bereits einen TS für das DB-Team. Dieser TS ist gleichzeitig der der Gilde DorenaK. Zu erreichen ist der TS unter dorenak.de:5555

Schlussendlich bleibt aber noch zu erwähnen, dass eine dauerhafte Voiceverbindung zwischen den einzelenen Mitgliedern des DB-Teams nicht wirklich erforderlich ist. Sinnvoll ist das nur um Vorschläge zur Verbesserung der Datenbank zu sammeln und zu besprechen. Buffed.de liegen derzeit aber schon eine große Anzahl Vorschläge vor die es erstmal abzuarbeiten gilt.

Fazit: Buffed.de hostet die DB und wir pflegen und updaten sie. Einen TS in dem die Buffed.de-Mitarbeiter ständig drin sind gibt es nicht und wird es voraussichtlich nie geben. Aber man soll ja nie nie sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juebar (11. Mai 2007)

Ah ok.

Danke für die Info. Jetzt seh ich klarer.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Crowley (15. Mai 2007)

Ja, da kann ich Illecima nur zustimmen. Wenn ihr euch untereinander austauschen wollt ist das DorenaK-TS sicherlich das geeignetste. Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit finde bin auch sicher mal wieder dort zu sprechen. Die beste Möglichkeit um mich zu erreichen ist allerdings das Forum hier, oder wenn es mal eilt auch ne PN.


----------



## chronicleward (15. Mai 2007)

hallo

direkt vorweg möchte ich die bitte stellen, diesen post nicht falsch zu verstehen, bitte erst zuende lesen, (ich möchte niemandem das ansehen für eine datenbank abstreitig machen) danke.

also, da ich mich bereiterklärt habe, an der datenbank dieses forums , bzw der internetpräsenz von buffed.de mitzuwirken, würde mich interessieren, in welchem verhältniss die gilde dorenak (www.dorenak.de) zu den mitarbeitern von buffed.de bzw den moderatoren dieses forums steht.

ich halte das obere posting von Illecima für sehr fragwürdig,da es in meinen augen wirkt, als wäre es die datenbank der gilde dorenak, und auch nur sie würden diese einpfletgen, buffed.de sei lediglich der host.

dies finde ich sehr schade, da in meinen augen der internetauftritt eben jener gilde diletantisch ist, und ich mich nicht daran beteiligen möchte die datenbank ebenjener gilde zu bereichern.

es geht hierbei nicht darum, das ich mitglieder der gilde aus irgendwelchen gründen nicht leiden könnte (ich habe nie mit einem mitglied der gilde gesprochen)

daher wäre ich sehr dankbar für eine genauere auskunft über die zusammenhänge von buffed.de und dorenak.de

(z.b. sind mitglieder von buffed.de auch mitglieder der gilde dorenak.de)

vielen dank im vorraus und mit freundlichen grüßen chron

p.s. wie bereits oben erwähnt mchte ich mit diesem post niemanden verletzen, angreifen oder seine arbeit schmälern

aussagen in diesem post sind lediglich meine subjektive meinung.


----------



## Myronn (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo chron,

also um das mal ein wenig zu Entzerren... Wir sind hier, wie man zweifellos schnell feststellen kann, auf www.buffed.de. Die Inhalte auf dieser Seite gehören www.buffed.de. Insofern sollte die Lage eigentlich klar und eindeutig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Gilde DoreanK hatte geplant, ebenfalls eine DB zu erstellen und damit auch schon begonnen (während der Beta). Wir kamen dann aber überein, dass es mehr Sinn machen würde, wenn die Gilde sich hier bei dem Projekt einbringt, da hier insgesamt bessere Voraussetzungen und Ergebnisse erreicht werden können. Und so kam es zu der Zusammenarbeit zwischen buffed und der Gilde. 

Insofern wirkt das Fazit in Illecimas Posting natürlich etwas verwirrend. Buffed.de hostet die Inhalte nicht einfach nur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße
Myronn

PS: Ich bin übrigens der einzige "Offizielle", der auch Gildenmitglied ist...


----------



## chronicleward (15. Mai 2007)

hy

danke für die schnelle antwort

so klingt dass ganze doch schon viel besser, es wirkte alles ein wenig nach vetternwirtschaft

gut, also kann ich weiter quests einstellen ohne fremden die lorbeeren für ebenjene zu gönnen

danke nochmal

mfg chron


----------



## Deibels (15. Mai 2007)

"Räusper"
Also so langsam komme ich mir hier ziemlich veralbert vor.
Warum wird hier um den Brei herum geredet ?
Illecima hat es auf den Punkt gebracht, anscheinend nur nicht genug.
Ja wir sind hier bei buffed.de, ja die Möglichkeiten der Plattform sind sichelich
in anbetracht was bei WOW schon funktioniert exellent.

ABERie komplette Basis, Maps, Screens, Mappunkte wurden zu 95 % von Membern
der Gilde DorenaK erstellt, eingefügt und zusammengetragen. Auch der Bären Anteil eingetragener Quests
wurde von Membern unserer Gilde bestückt. Selbst Vorschläge zur verbesserung etc. wurden von uns fortlaufend eingereicht. Ohne die Gilde DorenaK gäbe es vermutlich nur eine sehr kleine Betadatenbank die noch nicht Online verfügbar wäre. @ Myron...wir bringen uns nicht nur ein, wir stellen die Basis. 

Wir erwarten nicht eine gesonderte Erwähnung oder der gleichen, auch wollen wir keine eigene Datenbank aufbauen die uns von Dritten bestückt wird. Sonst hätten wir wohl kaum den Schritt getan alles was wir als Basis hatten weiter zu reichen und weiter zu bearbeiten.

Natürlich ist mir klar das in geraumer Zeit unser Anteil sich prozentual verringert und vielleicht nicht einmal mehr zum tragen kommt weil eine funktionierende Datenbank zum selbstläufer wird. Aber wenn zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt jemand direkt danach fragt wie es um die Umstände der Datenbank steht bricht sich keiner einen Zacken aus der Krone das auch ruhig mal deutlich zu sagen. Das schmälert das Ansehen von Buffed bestimmt nicht.

Gruß Deibels DorenaK


----------



## Myronn (15. Mai 2007)

Niemand will eure Arbeit schmälern Deibels. Ich denke das sollte klar sein und das wird von buffed.de auch honoriert, wie man an Banner und anderen Maßnahmen auch sehen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im übrigen ist es auch nicht lohnenswert mit den Fingern auf andere zu zeigen nach dem Motto "Ich hab aber 5 Quests mehr eingetragen..." Was die Questdatenbank angeht, stammte der Löwenanteil anfangs von mir. Auch das hat sich relativiert, wie zu erwarten war, wenn mehr Leute an so einer Sache mitwirken. Ist ja auch kein Problem oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke die Frage von chron war durchaus berechtigt, da ein Außenstehender, der die genauen Umstände nicht kennt, nicht wissen kann, wie hier die Verflechtungen sind. 

Also niemand hier muss was in den falschen Hals bekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Myronn


----------



## Derida (15. Mai 2007)

Deibels schrieb:


> "Räusper"
> Also so langsam komme ich mir hier ziemlich veralbert vor.
> Warum wird hier um den Brei herum geredet ?
> Illecima hat es auf den Punkt gebracht, anscheinend nur nicht genug.
> ...



Entschuldige bitte aber ich bin auch neu hier.... als ich die Questdatenbank sah kam mir das große Grauen hoch .... keine Struktur, fehlende NPCs und vorallem Verfolgungsdialoge usw. usw. usw.

Eure Arbeit wirklich in Ehren ABER ich habe selbst jahrelang (kostenlos) etwas für diverse Spielercommunitys getan, tausende Stunden ARBEIT flossen da rein und als lohn bekam ich meist noch Flames.... es hat Spaß gemacht keine Frage, aber wenn ich etwas mache, dann richtig.

Entschuldige wirklich diesen "Angriff" aber so wie die Questdatenbank derzeit aussieht ist sie einfach nur .... nunja, Müll ..... und bedarf sehr viel Arbeit eine klare Struktur reinzubringen und Queste zu vervollstädnigen usw.

Gegen die NPC Datenbank sag ich mal nichts, damit habe ich mich (noch) nicht viel beschäftigt.
Allerdings bitte ich Euch inständig "derzeit" die Finger von der Questdatenbank zu lassen, wie Myronn ja auch schon in einem anderem Thread erwähnte...

So, und nochmal Entschuldigung dafür das dies hier wahrscheinlich "klingt" wie ein Angriff, ich bin halt perfektionist und das was bisher hier "abgeht" ist sehr weit davon entfernt.


----------



## Balisk (15. Mai 2007)

chronicleward schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> direkt vorweg möchte ich die bitte stellen, diesen post nicht falsch zu verstehen, bitte erst zuende lesen, (ich möchte niemandem das ansehen für eine datenbank abstreitig machen) danke.
> 
> ...



Dilettantisch ??? So wie du schreibst musst du das Wort ja wohl aus dem Duden gesucht haben! Das einzigste dilettantische hier ist dein dummes Gelaber ! 
So und um das hier mal klar zu stellen, wenn du meinst, dass du dich hier in irgendeiner Weise mit mir oder DorenaK anlegen musst oder es dir nicht schmeckt das DorenaK viel mit der Datenbank zu tun hat, dann meld dich am besten gleich wieder ab!!! Ein großer Verlust wär das bestimmt nicht !



Myronn schrieb:


> Also niemand hier muss was in den falschen Hals bekommen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das du den größten Anteil in der Questdatenbank eingetragen hast ist klar, mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen und sagen haha ich hab mehr eingetragen wollen wir auch nicht, aber was mir völlig gegen den Strich geht ist wenn jemand um den heißen Brei herumredet!!! Und zum Thema "etwas in den falschen Hals bekommen" kann ich nur sagen.. ZU SPÄT !!!


----------



## Derida (15. Mai 2007)

Balisk schrieb:


> Ein großer Verlust wär das bestimmt nicht !



hm, entschuldige aber ich hab schon min 5 Queste von Dir editiert die "unvollständig" waren, von Chron nicht einen ... nur um das mal zu verdeutlichen wer gegebenenfalls keinen Verlust darstellt......


----------



## Myronn (15. Mai 2007)

Entschuldigung Balisk wenn ich Dir nun auf die Füße trete. Aber Du wirst niemanden aus irgendeinem Team werfen noch jemanden nahelegen, dass er zu gehen hat. Es zeugt von einem sehr schlechten Stil, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist, sachlich mit Kritik umzugehen.

Niemand ist frei von Fehlern, niemand ist gegen Kritik gefeit oder schwebt über den Dingen. 

Oh, und ich rede gewiss nicht um den heißen Brei herum. Ich denke man kann jemandem sagen: Du machst Scheiße. Oder man sagt: Was Du machst könnte besser sein. Welcher Stil Dir lieber ist, kannst Du Dir gerne aussuchen. Die Fakten unter dem Strich bleiben aber die gleichen. 

Ich habe hier im Forum schon mehrfach darum gebeten ordentlich zu arbeiten, die Sachen korrekt und vollständig einzutragen. Das Problem besteht also nicht erst seit gestern. Nur hat es bisher noch niemand artikuliert ^^. 

Grüße
Myronn


----------



## Balisk (15. Mai 2007)

Derida schrieb:


> hm, entschuldige aber ich hab schon min 5 Queste von Dir editiert die "unvollständig" waren, von Chron nicht einen ... nur um das mal zu verdeutlichen wer gegebenenfalls keinen Verlust darstellt......






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schonmal etwas von Quantität und Qualität gehört !?!? Achja nicht nur ich alleine gehöre zu DorenaK! 

Ps: Ich weiß ja nicht was du als unvollständig bezeichnest, aber das eintragen der Quests hat sich auch vom Anfang bis jetzt geändert wir haben früher nichts aus der Chronik kopiert !





... und jetzt lasst uns lieber damit aufhören bevor ich mich nur weiter aufrege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derida (15. Mai 2007)

Balisk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Schonmal etwas von Quantität und Qualität gehört !?!? Achja nicht nur ich alleine gehöre zu DorenaK!



Gewiss doch.
VW stellt auch viele Autos her.... leider deshalb die Qualität darunter ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... wohl kaum.

Wie gesagt ich möchte nochmal auf Myronns anderen Thread verweisen in dem es um die derzeitige Questdatenbank geht.


----------



## Takiro (15. Mai 2007)

Ich kann mich zwar irren, aber ich glaube alle reden hier aneinander vorbei, denn manche Leute kennen die Hintergründe einfach nicht. Soviel sage ich da mal zu! 


MfG Takiro 
               DorenaK


----------



## Kordor1 (15. Mai 2007)

huhu alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an alle die jetzt dazu gestossen sind möchte ich mal etwas sagen aus meiner Sicht als Dorenak 
der in der Beta auch dabei war und an dieser Datenbank sehr interressiert ist und war.

diese Idee kam uns auf weil wir gern ein Nachschlagewerk haben wollten so fingen wir an eine Karte zu erstellen alle Gebiete zu erkunden die Npc´s Questgeber, Rohstoffe etc einzutragen.

nur um uns und anderen Nachfolgenden es etwas leichter zu machen dann trat man an uns heran und wir stellten unser know how zur verfügung und nun kamen neue Leute in das Team der Datenbank und reden alles schlecht wofür wi alle gearbeitet haben.

was soll ich jetzt von denen halten die das tun die neu dazu kamen ??


bitte denkt drüber nach was ihr da ins rollen bringt ich finde es wirklich respektlos gegenüber den Leuten die sich da die Arbeit gemacht haben!

mfg 

Kordor


----------



## Myronn (15. Mai 2007)

Hiho miteinander,

wo viel gemacht wird, passieren viele Fehler. Wo wenig gemacht wird, passieren wenig Fehler. Und nur wer gar nichts tut, macht keine Fehler. 

Die Diskussion hier führt zu nichts, außer Frust und Zank, der nicht sein muss. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir alle hier das gleiche Ziel haben, nämlich ein cooles Tool für die User zu schaffen. Daran sollten wir uns in erster Linie orientieren! 

Nun kühlt euch mal alle ein bisschen ab und besinnt euch auf das, wofür wir eigentlich alle hier sind. Ich denke, das bringt uns am Ende weiter als eine Schlammschlacht.

Viele Grüße
Myronn


----------

